# How long did it take you to bench 3 plates? 140kg/315lbs



## John.

Recently broke the 100kg mark on bench (been cutting) and hit 110 paused at my recent PL meet. I can bench 100 touch and go for 5 reps on a good day. How long did it take you guys to hit 140kg - i.e. the magical 3 plate bench? And how were you training when you did?

Going on a slow bulk for the next 4-6 months so hopefully will be a fair bit of progress in that time, but I'd love to see it by the end of the year. Currently running texas method for powerlifting, so lots of volume and lots of frequency!

Drug free BTW :lol:


----------



## anabolik

Been training for 6+ years and still haven't made it to 3 plates...but then I've always been sh1t at bench. Frustrating as it's been one of my main goals in training since the start.

I blame my fvcked up rotator cuffs lol


----------



## scot-ish

anabolik said:


> Been training for 6+ years and still haven't made it to 3 plates...but then I've always been sh1t at bench. Frustrating as it's been one of my main goals in training since the start.
> 
> I blame my fvcked up rotator cuffs lol


x2 there, my shoulders are ****e, squats (2xBW) and deas (3xBW) are decent but for some reason i struggle much over 100kg with bench.


----------



## GPRIM

5 years. Got to 100kg within 12 months and thought it would be easy to get to 140kg. How wrong I was.


----------



## Ricky12345

About a year to get to 100 then around 2 years after I got 140 so about 3 years I found it pretty easy to progress when I got past 140 Due to injury and only being back lifting a couple weeks Im not sure I'll get 3 plates as of yet


----------



## peanutbob69

John. said:


> Recently broke the 100kg mark on bench (been cutting) and hit 110 paused at my recent PL meet. I can bench 100 touch and go for 5 reps on a good day. How long did it take you guys to hit 140kg - i.e. the magical 3 plate bench? And how were you training when you did?
> 
> Going on a slow bulk for the next 4-6 months so hopefully will be a fair bit of progress in that time, but I'd love to see it by the end of the year. Currently running texas method for powerlifting, so* lots of volume and lots of frequency!*
> 
> Drug free BTW :lol:


That is the complete opposite of what you should be doing if training for strength..especially if your a drug free lifter.

Volume and frequency works wonders for bodybuilding when on gear.

Rather look into a 5*5 type of program.


----------



## Peace frog

Merkleman said:


> I will never be benching 140kg.


You will if you stick at it you've got years of training in you


----------



## JuggernautJake

5 years natty

started with 40kg using one of those premade barbells people curl with lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Depends on the rep range!


----------



## Peace frog

Merkleman said:


> Lol, I'm being serious and realistic. I just think some people are generally weak and will never be strong, I'm one of those people.


Why what you benching now?


----------



## JuggernautJake

Merkleman said:


> Lol, I'm being serious and realistic. I just think some people are generally weak and will never be strong, I'm one of those people.


bullshi.t.... imo....

unless you have a disability or underlying medical condition that prevents strength... then you can work with your beta genetics

in my experience anyone can get "strong"... maybe not elite strength or anything, but deffo "strong"... then again the word strong is a personal thing


----------



## Peace frog

Merkleman said:


> Lol, I'm being serious and realistic. I just think some people are generally weak and will never be strong, I'm one of those people.


Even if your only benching 60 and only add 10kg a year you'll still get to 140 eventually


----------



## anabolik

scot-ish said:


> x2 there, my shoulders are ****e, squats (2xBW) and deas (3xBW) are decent but for some reason i struggle much over 100kg with bench.


Same mate. Always been strong at squats and deads and been able to put weight on the bar consistently.

I have squatted 180kg for 4 reps and deadlifted 210kg. It took me years to get past 100kg for 5 reps on bench :cursing:


----------



## 38945

Can't remember tbh. Won't be happy til I get to the 4 plates though.


----------



## John.

peanutbob69 said:


> That is the complete opposite of what you should be doing if training for strength..especially if your a drug free lifter.
> 
> Volume and frequency works wonders for bodybuilding when on gear.
> 
> Rather look into a 5*5 type of program.


My Texas Method uses 6x5 on Mondays (done 5x5 before), 3x8 on CGBP on Weds, then a new PR (5, 3 or 1) on Fri. Got burnt out on 5x5 3x a week but I'd usually agree with you for a novice.


----------



## littlesimon

John. said:


> Recently broke the 100kg mark on bench (been cutting) and hit 110 paused at my recent PL meet. I can bench 100 touch and go for 5 reps on a good day. How long did it take you guys to hit 140kg - i.e. the magical 3 plate bench? And how were you training when you did?
> 
> Going on a slow bulk for the next 4-6 months so hopefully will be a fair bit of progress in that time, but I'd love to see it by the end of the year. Currently running texas method for powerlifting, so lots of volume and lots of frequency!
> 
> Drug free BTW :lol:


Less than a year.

Basically worked with 5x5, 3x5, 1x5 then 1x3 progression.

Hoping to bench 4 plates this year, narrowly missed 170kg paused on Monday.


----------



## John.

Nice, benched 100x5 paused this last Saturday, so I've already made some progress!

On the hunt for that 600kg total :lol:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

never tried tbh - I've done 80kg with dumbells for 6 reps, can't stand bench press as i struggle to engage my chest

Might give it a try next chest day and see what i can do


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

FlunkyTurtle said:


> never tried tbh - I've done 80kg with dumbells for 6 reps, can't stand bench press as i struggle to engage my chest
> 
> Might give it a try next chest day and see what i can do


80kg DBs in each hand?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> 80kg DBs in each hand?


Nah bro - 80kg per finger.

Srs

Notsrs

40kg each hand


----------



## Charlee Scene

littlesimon said:


> Less than a year.
> 
> Basically worked with 5x5, 3x5, 1x5 then 1x3 progression.
> 
> Hoping to bench 4 plates this year, narrowly missed 170kg paused on Monday.


Would that be 5 x 5 untill stalled then 3 x 5 untill stalled the 1 x 5 untill stalled ect

Or first week 5 x 5 say 75% then next week 3 x 5 at 80% then next week 1 x 5 at 85% then 1 x 3 at 90% then go back to 5 x 5 but with higher weight than the first cycle?


----------



## Sku11fk

I hit 147.5kg for a single after doing 140kg and 145kg after my first cycle after two years training. One serious year them really serious after cycle.

Took two years off the gym. Have come back now for 8 weeks. Benching 100kg 5x5 last set got 10 reps assisted last four reps by spotter.

Im cutting too but running anadrol 50mg test at 500mg and eq at 500mg 3 weeks into cycle.

Hitting chest 2x per week. Ill do 110kg 5x5 for the next few weeks and i guess hit a 3 plate bemch in 6 months to a year?


----------



## RalphWiggum

I'm aiming to hit 140kg in about a years time. Currently at 115kg... and it's taken me about 2 years of proper lifting to hit 115kg (1 year prior to that was just going ot gym to lose weight)


----------



## troponin

I can bench 100kg for 4 reps on a very good day, can deadlift 3xBW and squat 2.5X bw. my bench is terrible, one of my worst lifts - might just sack it off and do dumbells from now on.


----------



## troponin

Merkleman said:


> I will never be benching 140kg.


bruh were all gunna make it!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

I only really feel confident benching with dumbells now, hit 100kg years ago and never managed it again since. Tired and worn rotator cuffs are to blame.


----------



## gearchange

About 10k a year for me. If you can bench 120k for 10 ,you will be able to bench 140k .If you can bench 140k for 10 you will be able to bench 180 ect. Took me 4 years to go from 120 to 180. I am hoping this year will be at 190-200k.

You have also to consider body weight.


----------



## littlesimon

Charlee Scene said:


> Would that be 5 x 5 untill stalled then 3 x 5 untill stalled the 1 x 5 untill stalled ect
> 
> Or first week 5 x 5 say 75% then next week 3 x 5 at 80% then next week 1 x 5 at 85% then 1 x 3 at 90% then go back to 5 x 5 but with higher weight than the first cycle?


First one mate.

Recently worked with triples or doubles up to 162.5kg x2 paused, couldnt get a double on 165kg, only a single, despite 3 attempts, so I've deloaded back to 150kg now, and working with 3x2 adding 2.5kg each session. Hopefully working up to 2x2 or 3x2 at 160kg should give me 170kg paused.


----------



## Charlee Scene

littlesimon said:


> First one mate.
> 
> Recently worked with triples or doubles up to 162.5kg x2 paused, couldnt get a double on 165kg, only a single, despite 3 attempts, so I've deloaded back to 150kg now, and working with 3x2 adding 2.5kg each session. Hopefully working up to 2x2 or 3x2 at 160kg should give me 170kg paused.


Makes sence dude cheers! When you say it should give you 170 is that a 1rm you mean? Some lifts btw lol


----------



## PortsladeMan

when I was 17 so after a couple of years

at 70kg bw


----------



## JohhnyC

I'm the same, never made 3 plates in all my 20 years of training. Even on cycles, could never bench 140kg. I have arms like an orangutan. Can scratch my knees standing erect lol

Not designed for bench.


----------



## spikedmini

Well i bench 140 for about 7 now been training on and off for 4 years more off than on took 4 month break then been back 2 months and beating all my max lifts must be the age or to the 1.2G of test im on


----------



## a.notherguy

been training long enough to know im never gonna hit a 140kg bench


----------



## bulitz

Got to 100 kg pretty quick moveing on from there was a lot harder. Got to 120kg for 8 on a good day natty then started gear bam 140kg flat and inclining 60kg Dumbbells without a spot so could of probably done more.


----------



## Guest

Still a fair bit off 140kg for me. Best lift to date was 115kg for 1 about 12 months back then a shoulder injury (sh*t form) meant I didn't bench for about 8/9 months. Hit 100kg for 4 strong reps yesterday and it felt easier than expected.



littlesimon said:



> First one mate.
> 
> Recently worked with triples or doubles up to 162.5kg x2 paused, couldnt get a double on 165kg, only a single, despite 3 attempts, so I've deloaded back to 150kg now, and working with 3x2 adding 2.5kg each session. Hopefully working up to 2x2 or 3x2 at 160kg should give me 170kg paused.


Just realised I follow you on insta. Beast :thumbup1:


----------



## ldc_08

3 years.. Went through a stage where I was benching 145kg for 4.

Never seemed to be able to hit it again though :confused1:


----------



## Jamieson

It took me about 9 seconds in total, 3 on the positive and 6 on a slow controlled negative.....


----------



## nbfootball65

My Second year of training i hit 3 plates. I'm short and have short arms and a big chest.


----------



## BennyC

5-6 years. 2-3 of those spent not really having a clue what I was doing nutritionally or training wise, no periodisation, poor exercise selection etc etc. I'd not shifted more than 115KG.

Once everything started to fall in to place around year 3-4 with some generalised training I saw 135KG.

Within the last year with some more targeted training I surged past up to 150KG with a 152.5KG stall. I'm now the best part of 12KG lighter and hope to surpass all my previous lifts and smash a 600KG total (+17.5KG) around or under 83KG. Unassisted though I did come very close to the dark side last year.

Train smart and give it time.


----------



## Stephen9069

It took me about 6 months to hit 140kg first time round and hit 175kg naturally. Iv been back in the gym now for 12 weeks after a year out and hit it last night.


----------



## JuggernautJake

I bench like KK... pretty much just arms extended straight out... most people call that close grip bench but that is my actual bench grip

that been said because my technique is like this I think I would of hit 140 k sooner if I did the 1.5 - 2 x shoulder width grip from the get go

but then again I've NEVER had any kind of pain or injury from the bench press and I think that is down to my current KK style technique

@TommyBananas how wide is your grip, I'd be interested to know


----------



## JuggernautJake

Stephen9069 said:


> It took me about 6 months to hit 140kg first time round and hit 175kg naturally. Iv been back in the gym now for 12 weeks after a year out and hit it last night.


you are defo the exception though...what are you like 6 ft 8 and 20 stone or something crazy like that?

I started at 60kg shaking like a leaf lol


----------



## TommyBananas

JuggernautJake said:


> I bench like KK... pretty much just arms extended straight out... most people call that close grip bench but that is my actual bench grip
> 
> that been said because my technique is like this I think I would of hit 140 k sooner if I did the 1.5 - 2 x shoulder width grip from the get go
> 
> but then again I've NEVER had any kind of pain or injury from the bench press and I think that is down to my current KK style technique
> 
> @TommyBananas how wide is your grip, I'd be interested to know


Not very wide, I'll try find a video where you can see it clearly, like where I line my hands up.


----------



## Stephen9069

JuggernautJake said:


> you are defo the exception though...what are you like 6 ft 8 and 20 stone or something crazy like that?
> 
> I started at 60kg shaking like a leaf lol


Lmao no 6ft4 and i wasnt always big i used to look like a rake i couldnt bench at all when i was younger when my dad took me to the gym nothing worse than getting squashed under the smith machine lol.


----------



## TommyBananas

@JuggernautJake






I think its called knurling but you see I extend my thumbs out to where it changes (well just before) to the smooth area of the bar.


----------



## JuggernautJake

TommyBananas said:


> @JuggernautJake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its called knurling but you see I extend my thumbs out to where it changes (well just before) to the smooth area of the bar.


yeah that's defo on the narrow side...I'm just abit narrower tbh... not like that's a bad thing, I think it's ideal for long term shoulder health

that's what konstantin konstantinovs does it for... he admits its probably not optimal with regards to max...but in the long run, he can train more and bench more contributing to a greater total


----------



## freddee

Never got there will never focus that much to do so, I am nearer 54 than 53 so it aint going to happen, and now a I rarely do bench press, more interested in training injury free, I see people who cant seem to go to the gym without bench pressing, to me they are just training a strong point, some of these guys never squat or train legs and it shows, not only that there are people out there that are genetically built to be good pressers and those that are not.


----------



## TommyBananas

JuggernautJake said:


> yeah that's defo on the narrow side...I'm just abit narrower tbh... not like that's a bad thing, I think it's ideal for long term shoulder health
> 
> that's what konstantin konstantinovs does it for... he admits its probably not optimal with regards to max...but in the long run, he can train more and bench more contributing to a greater total


I'd bench wider, but I'm weaker and it feels like sh1t.


----------



## JohhnyC

freddee said:


> I see people who cant seem to go to the gym without bench pressing, to me they are just training a strong point, some of these guys never squat or train legs and it shows .


Each to their own of course, but I agree. I don't have a lot of time whole people who just do tris/bis and bench. Bench is enjoyable and easy (to train) Legs drain you! calves sting. abs tedious. Cardio can be boring. This is where you need disicpline. Easy to do constantly do bench and go home



freddee said:


> there that are genetically built to be good pressers and those that are not.


yup, even at my peak, I could match the biggest guys in the gym on legs, 60% of what they could do bench though. Its due to my girl arms. As Pec machine was good.


----------



## CodyMac

I cant bench for ****, I have been training for years and havent ever broken 115kg paused.

Its pretty gay, my deadlift is strong @ over 3x BW, squat is nearly strong @ 2.4x BW and bench is weak @ 1.3x BW.

I think I'm probably quite inefficient at the lift. I'm going to rehab my shoulder and focus on increasing my bench over the next few months. Could do with an @TommyBananas bench to go with my @C.Hill deadlift.


----------



## hackskii

600mg Deca


----------



## sauliuhas

JuggernautJake said:


> you are defo the exception though...what are you like 6 ft 8 and 20 stone or something crazy like that?
> 
> I started at 60kg shaking like a leaf lol


30kgs, my first sesh @15


----------



## simonthepieman

I did it on my first cycle. But had been training seriously natty for 4 years


----------

